# Solved: which laptop do you prefer??



## enahj (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi to all!

just wanna ask if which of the laptops would you prefer, i'm planning to buy one but have a tight budget so i think i'll settle with these for now...
*Compaq Presario C793TU;
Acer Aspire 4715-4A1G12Mi;
Toshiba Satellite L40-A503;
Acer Aspire 2920Z-3AO508Mi;
Compaq Presario C794TU...*
all are of almost same specs and price, but going with quality which of those do you think is better? for basic purposes not that more on business or advanced user...


----------



## jcdf (Jul 11, 2007)

I have never used any of those laptops so i cannot comment. I use the Compaq Presario 900. I have never had any problems with it.


----------



## enahj (Aug 5, 2008)

ok thanks anyways....


----------

